# SONY SDM P234/B



## redneckvtek (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a Sony SDM-P234/B computer monitor (LCD) that has recently stopped working.

I have 2 other monitors that match, so I would like to repair this one even if it costs me a fair amount of money and time, since it would be cheaper than buying 3 new monitors of similar quality/size.

When it did work, it worked wonderfully. The colors/display worked perfectly. As it was dying, it became harder and harder to power on. Pressing the power button resulted in the "Sony" badge lighting up and the power LED turing green. The backlight also lit up, but a image was never displayed. After approximately 3-4 seconds, it would all turn off again. Eventually, after trying this process more and more, the monitor would power up and stay alive. Once it was powered on, I was able to just leave it on. The monitor has a suspend mode where it is still powered on, but is not displaying a image (backlight is off, image is off).

The monitor has 2 power buttons, a Hardware one on the top and a software one on the front. To turn the monitor on after it has been unplugged or relocated, it requires pressing the hardware button. Once this is done, I never press the hardware power button. The monitor turns off software wise when it stops receiving a image from the computer. If I want to turn the monitor off with the computer on, i press the software button (This one is a touch-sensitive one). With the broken monitor, I could press the software button all day long and it worked perfectly. off-on-off just fine.

The monitor finally died one day when the power went out and my UPS ran out of batteries, causing me to have to try and use the hardware button again. after about 30 minutes of the on-backlight-off sequence, I gave up.

I am a mechanic so I have a fair amount of knowledge with electronic components, soldering, ect, but this type of diagnostic is above my head.

I have tried to Google and find a circuit diagram for this monitor with no luck.

I have already disassembled the case. I can (i think) identify the power supply board and it is a separate module from the logic board. I tried to contact sony and purchase a power supply, but the woman tried to sell me a power cord for $45+shipping. (lol) Apparently you cannot buy replacement parts for a monitor made in 2006? These screens cost a pretty penny back then and still go for ~350 on ebay.

If anyone has any ideas as to where to start, where to look, ect it would be much appreciated.

I can take photographs and can do anything else if it will help, just let me know. I will be home later tonight and have the monitor in front of me.


I Called Sony Laredo Customer Satisfaction Center
Sony Electronics Inc.
10227 Crossroads Loop, Suite C
Laredo, Texas 78045
Voice: 866-357-6230; Option 3
FAX: 956-728-2109
Got a person who's native language was not English. This person was named "Chris" and did not understand the fist thing about electronics. I was offered another "Power Supply Cord" for $45. After fighting through 3 or 4 other people who obviously have no idea about the products, I got 2 different part numbers that are $170 and $280 respectively. They could not even describe to me usefully what these two parts were or do, So I don't want to waste $300 on something that might not even be correct. Just for reference, the 2 part numbers I received were A1067881A and A1067882A.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi redneckvtech


First do a visual inspection of the power board for any bloated capacitors, look for heat scores on the pcb where I.C's are soldered. The number one problem with LCD's is that the inverter or the inverter drivers give out. 


Question;

Are you getting audio ?


----------



## redneckvtek (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

This display does not have speakers, so there is no audio.

Thanks.


----------

